# Which Mag. had the mission style end table plans this year?



## Valid8r (Nov 8, 2008)

This past year, someone published a plan (with a cutout template) for a mission style end/bedside table. I have googled 'til my fingers hurt and I can't find the magazine or plan. Does anyone think they know of the magazine?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## NKYDarrell (Sep 14, 2009)

Valid8r said:


> This past year, someone published a plan (with a cutout template) for a mission style end/bedside table. I have googled 'til my fingers hurt and I can't find the magazine or plan. Does anyone think they know of the magazine?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jon


do you know which magazines you've tried so far?
here are some of the more common. 

PopularWoodworking.com
FineWoodworking.com
WoodworkingOnline.com
WoodWorkersJournal.com
WoodMagazine.com
WoodcraftMagazine.com
CanadianHomeWorkshop.com
CanadianWoodworking.com
WorkbenchMagazine.com
WoodShopNews.com


----------



## Valid8r (Nov 8, 2008)

*Found it!*

Thanks, I found it listed as a "Telephone Stand" in the May 2009 Wood magazine.

Jon


----------

